# Muzzleloader Deer Hunters Harvest more than 21,000 Deer during 2013 Season



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Successful hunters checked 21,555 white-tailed deer during the 2013 muzzleloader season, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------

